

Google Voice: A Milestone in Telephony - dmor
http://blog.twilio.com/2009/06/by-evan-cooke-this-week-is-a-big-week-for-telephony-after-years-of-development-google-voice-is-preparing-to-to-go-public-t.html

======
dryicerx
I wouldn't give Google Voice full credit for innovation on this. The real
credit needs to go Asterisk for innovation in the VoIP front, their the ones
who brought this tech from out of no where to the masses first...

To Google's credit, they did take something that was useful and made it
available for the masses in a super easy fasion and made it better, like
searching and email.

~~~
glymor
Google Voice was originally GrandCentral so its founders Walker and Paquet
would seem more deserving of your award of partial credit.

Google has added some features but I think their main contribution can come
from popularizing voip and forcing the mobile networks to accept reality.

------
hopeless
Twilio is possibly a more ground-breaking service, or at least it will be when
they finally support international calls properly.

------
joelbryan
duh... FollowMe, MeetMe, VoiceMail, Conference, IVR, etc... Asterisk has been
doing all those milestones for a decade now...

